# Scammer Alert



## mikey67 (Jul 17, 2021)

Hey Guys. Unfortunately I've been the latest victim of a scumbag ripping good people off online. I sent Chris Marceau, of Wisconsin, $300 for this Schwinn Spitfire. He was very particular about how I sent the money, no PayPal etc... I sent it Walmart to Walmart. It's been two months since I paid him because he kept putting me off saying he was in the hospital, all the usual excuses. I've been texting him everyday "Please send the bike or refund". Well Friday he responded "F**K You"! I'm really embarrassed about the whole thing but I don't want this jerk ripping anyone else off. Today he text me and asked if I was going to have someone pickup this bike otherwise he was going to charge me for storage. It was agreed that upon payment he would ship it. I don't make a lot of money so $300 is a lot to me! As a matter of fact I'm a USMC veteran, and nearly lost my arm in OEF. (Afgan) I live very modestly on a fixed income. So I'm pretty pissed at this scumbag. Don't let it happen to you! So anyway guys I am, again, looking for a 24" project. Heavy or Middleweight, doesn't matter. I have been collecting 24" parts for this project for some time now. I like to paint and restore so I'm not too concerned about the condition, just that it's complete minus wheels. I have a nice set of S2's already. Thanks guys, be vigilant!


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 17, 2021)

mikey67 said:


> Hey Guys. Unfortunately I've been the latest victim of a scumbag ripping good people off online. I sent Chris Marceau, of Wisconsin, $300 for this Schwinn Spitfire. He was very particular about how I sent the money, no PayPal etc... I sent it Walmart to Walmart. It's been two months since I paid him because he kept putting me off saying he was in the hospital, all the usual excuses. I've been texting him everyday "Please send the bike or refund". Well Friday he responded "F**K You"! I'm really embarrassed about the whole thing but I don't want this jerk ripping anyone else off. Today he text me and asked if I was going to have someone pickup this bike otherwise he was going to charge me for storage. It was agreed that upon payment he would ship it. I don't make a lot of money so $300 is a lot to me! As a matter of fact I'm a USMC veteran, and nearly lost my arm in OEF. (Afgan) I live very modestly on a fixed income. So I'm pretty pissed at this scumbag. Don't let it happen to you! So anyway guys I am, again, looking for a 24" project. Heavy or Middleweight, doesn't matter. I have been collecting 24" parts for this project for some time now. I like to paint and restore so I'm not too concerned about the condition, just that it's complete minus wheels. I have a nice set of S2's already. Thanks guys, be vigilant!
> 
> View attachment 1447769



Guys I should add, it was not on this forum. It was on one of the Facebook Marketplace forums. He is on all of them though.


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2021)

Sorry to hear you got burned on this deal.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 17, 2021)

First off... My upmost respect for your service to the country. Second, this blows. If I had a 24" sitting around I'd be shipping it to you for cost of shipping. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 17, 2021)

so he’ll hand the bike over if someone picks it up?
maybe a WI caber could p/u and help get it shipped to you?


----------



## 3-speeder (Jul 17, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> so he’ll hand the bike over if someone picks it up?
> maybe a WI csber could get it and help get it shipped?



Exactly what I was thinking.  I bet someone could at least pick it up, and if not ship it, get it to someone who would.
Sorry to hear this bum deal.


----------



## Robert Troub (Jul 17, 2021)

The biking community is far and wide... somebody knows this scammer......let's shut him down.....


----------



## vincev (Jul 17, 2021)

I feel bad that you were ripped off.I only get bikes now that I can pick up or I know the seller personally. Do you have his address? Maybe a Caber could help ya.


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 17, 2021)

Euphman06 said:


> First off... My upmost respect for your service to the country. Second, this blows. If I had a 24" sitting around I'd be shipping it to you for cost of shipping. Hope it works out for you!



Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2021)

How do you send and receive money thru Walmart?


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 17, 2021)

rustjunkie said:


> so he’ll hand the bike over if someone picks it up?
> maybe a WI csber could p/u and help get it shipped to you?



Yeah I don't think he is serious. He was talking about a shipping service picking it up, if there is someone who wants to pick it up would be cool. They could give him my thanks, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 17, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> How do you send and receive money thru Walmart?



You just go to the customer service counter and they will have it sent to the nearest Walmart to the address you give them. It's kind of like western union.


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 17, 2021)

Robert Troub said:


> The biking community is far and wide... somebody knows this scammer......let's shut him down.....



Yeah I'm positive this wasn't his first time.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jul 17, 2021)

mikey67 said:


> Hey Guys. Unfortunately I've been the latest victim of a scumbag ripping good people off online. I sent Chris Marceau, of Wisconsin, $300 for this Schwinn Spitfire. He was very particular about how I sent the money, no PayPal etc... I sent it Walmart to Walmart. It's been two months since I paid him because he kept putting me off saying he was in the hospital, all the usual excuses. I've been texting him everyday "Please send the bike or refund". Well Friday he responded "F**K You"! I'm really embarrassed about the whole thing but I don't want this jerk ripping anyone else off. Today he text me and asked if I was going to have someone pickup this bike otherwise he was going to charge me for storage. It was agreed that upon payment he would ship it. I don't make a lot of money so $300 is a lot to me! As a matter of fact I'm a USMC veteran, and nearly lost my arm in OEF. (Afgan) I live very modestly on a fixed income. So I'm pretty pissed at this scumbag. Don't let it happen to you! So anyway guys I am, again, looking for a 24" project. Heavy or Middleweight, doesn't matter. I have been collecting 24" parts for this project for some time now. I like to paint and restore so I'm not too concerned about the condition, just that it's complete minus wheels. I have a nice set of S2's already. Thanks guys, be vigilant!
> 
> View attachment 1447769





mikey67 said:


> Hey Guys. Unfortunately I've been the latest victim of a scumbag ripping good people off online. I sent Chris Marceau, of Wisconsin, $300 for this Schwinn Spitfire. He was very particular about how I sent the money, no PayPal etc... I sent it Walmart to Walmart. It's been two months since I paid him because he kept putting me off saying he was in the hospital, all the usual excuses. I've been texting him everyday "Please send the bike or refund". Well Friday he responded "F**K You"! I'm really embarrassed about the whole thing but I don't want this jerk ripping anyone else off. Today he text me and asked if I was going to have someone pickup this bike otherwise he was going to charge me for storage. It was agreed that upon payment he would ship it. I don't make a lot of money so $300 is a lot to me! As a matter of fact I'm a USMC veteran, and nearly lost my arm in OEF. (Afgan) I live very modestly on a fixed income. So I'm pretty pissed at this scumbag. Don't let it happen to you! So anyway guys I am, again, looking for a 24" project. Heavy or Middleweight, doesn't matter. I have been collecting 24" parts for this project for some time now. I like to paint and restore so I'm not too concerned about the condition, just that it's complete minus wheels. I have a nice set of S2's already. Thanks guys, be vigilant!
> 
> View attachment 1447769



First of all thank you for serving our country. Sorry you were ripped off like that. I was also scammed a few months ago by a guy that had a ranger tank for sale after responding to my want ad. Hope things turn out well for you.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 17, 2021)

His friend list includes a few Cabers. Hope he comes through.


----------



## mrg (Jul 17, 2021)

What is the sellers cabe/Ratrod/etc names?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Did he provide an address where you can pick-up? Lots of CABE members in the area. From a fellow veteran thanks for your service. V/r Shawn


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 18, 2021)

I didn't get his address, I've been in touch with a caber who knows him and he may have the address. I will ask him about his forum names as well.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 19, 2021)

I would be willing to part with this Schwinn 24" skip-tooth bike. You would need to coordinate with another Caber (Austin, San Antonio area) to pick it up & ship it to you, but if you want it, It's yours! (minus grips & seat) It is the least I can do for a Veteran who has given so much for me & my fellow Americans.
PM me if interested...
Thank you for your unselfish service to our country! 😎
-LS


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 20, 2021)

First a salute from an fellow ARMY soldier and a caber to another! And thanks for your service! It's sad to read about how some people wants to take advantage of others! Sometimes,when I found this kind of notices, I got angry too! Some of them are thinking they're so far, that no one can find them!
They're wrong,we have family and friends,and maybe we could pay a visit w my M-16😎👹😄😜


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 20, 2021)

Wow. I don't know what to say! Thanks. How do I find this other caber Austin?


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 20, 2021)

mikey67 said:


> Wow. I don't know what to say! Thanks. How do I find this other caber Austin?



It is the least I can do, much respect, Brother.
I would put up a post, "Pick-up & shipping needed, Austin TX area or San Antonio TX area, please help a Veteran"
& ask if anyone in the area can pick up the bike from me, pack it up & ship it out to you. You would have to arrange payment/trade for their services.
I really hope you end up with this bike, it needs you!


----------



## Mr.Haney (Jul 20, 2021)

mikey67 said:


> Hey Guys. Unfortunately I've been the latest victim of a scumbag ripping good people off online. I sent Chris Marceau, of Wisconsin, $300 for this Schwinn Spitfire. He was very particular about how I sent the money, no PayPal etc... I sent it Walmart to Walmart. It's been two months since I paid him because he kept putting me off saying he was in the hospital, all the usual excuses. I've been texting him everyday "Please send the bike or refund". Well Friday he responded "F**K You"! I'm really embarrassed about the whole thing but I don't want this jerk ripping anyone else off. Today he text me and asked if I was going to have someone pickup this bike otherwise he was going to charge me for storage. It was agreed that upon payment he would ship it. I don't make a lot of money so $300 is a lot to me! As a matter of fact I'm a USMC veteran, and nearly lost my arm in OEF. (Afgan) I live very modestly on a fixed income. So I'm pretty pissed at this scumbag. Don't let it happen to you! So anyway guys I am, again, looking for a 24" project. Heavy or Middleweight, doesn't matter. I have been collecting 24" parts for this project for some time now. I like to paint and restore so I'm not too concerned about the condition, just that it's complete minus wheels. I have a nice set of S2's already. Thanks guys, be vigilant!
> 
> View attachment 1447769



Chris Marceau here unfortunately you are a liar you have threaten me you have said your wife is a district attorney who in their right mind would sell you that bicycle and ship it for 300 I could screenshot all the swearwords 3 o’clock in the morning 4 o’clock in the morning you need to go lay down by your dish I have the bicycle at sitting in my garage I simply told you pay the shipping you have done nothing but became a complete blank it E blank blank I have an excellent reputation


mikey67 said:


> Hey Guys. Unfortunately I've been the latest victim of a scumbag ripping good people off online. I sent Chris Marceau, of Wisconsin, $300 for this Schwinn Spitfire. He was very particular about how I sent the money, no PayPal etc... I sent it Walmart to Walmart. It's been two months since I paid him because he kept putting me off saying he was in the hospital, all the usual excuses. I've been texting him everyday "Please send the bike or refund". Well Friday he responded "F**K You"! I'm really embarrassed about the whole thing but I don't want this jerk ripping anyone else off. Today he text me and asked if I was going to have someone pickup this bike otherwise he was going to charge me for storage. It was agreed that upon payment he would ship it. I don't make a lot of money so $300 is a lot to me! As a matter of fact I'm a USMC veteran, and nearly lost my arm in OEF. (Afgan) I live very modestly on a fixed income. So I'm pretty pissed at this scumbag. Don't let it happen to you! So anyway guys I am, again, looking for a 24" project. Heavy or Middleweight, doesn't matter. I have been collecting 24" parts for this project for some time now. I like to paint and restore so I'm not too concerned about the condition, just that it's complete minus wheels. I have a nice set of S2's already. Thanks guys, be vigilant!
> 
> View attachment 1447769


----------



## Mr.Haney (Jul 20, 2021)

island schwinn said:


> His friend list includes a few Cabers. Hope he comes through.



This guy is a complete liar I’ll post a video again on my page it’s not about anybody picking it up it’s about him paying for the shipping he wants me to take it apart put it in a box she’s going to have somebody pick it up while he can pay me for doing that he’s such a blank I mean I have never ever ever in 14 years ran into anything so stupid he’s a big crybaby in a very big liar


----------



## hm. (Jul 20, 2021)

Chris, why not just refund the money to Mikey? Then sell to a local buyer. 

For $300, all this is not worth the trouble


----------



## Mr.Haney (Jul 20, 2021)

Robert Troub said:


> The biking community is far and wide... somebody knows this scammer......let's shut him down.....



The guy is a complete liar shut yourself down two sides to every story who in their right mind would sell him that beautiful bike and ship it for $300 are you serious I have 6000 bikes I’ve sold he’s the first silly head I’ve ever run across, And he’s kicked off of several sites I’ve noticed


----------



## Mr.Haney (Jul 20, 2021)

hm. said:


> Chris, why not just refund the money to Mikey? Then sell to a local buyer.
> 
> For $300, all this is not worth the trouble



Because he’s been playing me back-and-forth for over a month I could’ve sold the bike six times He’s trying to get free shipping. And he said he has somebody coming to pick it up


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2021)

Thanks for popping in and letting use know the other side of the story @Mr.Haney.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 20, 2021)

So @mikey67 what ye say? If there is a misunderstanding about shipping then I agree with above-just refund money and be done with it. V/r Shawn


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 20, 2021)

Guys, I contacted him for nearly two months to ask if he could get my bike shipped soon. I would remind him it's been way too long and I've been patient long enough. It wasn't until recently when I was telling him, not asking him to ship it or give me a refund did the shipping issue come up. When you buy or sell a bike the shipping gets talked about before any money changes hands. Right? Who waits until almost two months after getting paid to say that I didn't pay for shipping? He agreed to give me a refund a couple of weeks ago and never sent it. He has told me multiple times he would ship the bike tomorrow and never did. He said nothing about shipping then. I too have screenshots of all the communications between he and I. Last night he told me he just wants this to be over and I thought that sounded encouraging. Today he tells me F##k you, I don't have a box, I'm going to put it in storage and put the unit in my name. He is a lunatic! I offered to accept a 50% refund! Why? Because I want this over! I don't even want the bike anymore.


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 20, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> It is the least I can do, much respect, Brother.
> I would put up a post, "Pick-up & shipping needed, Austin TX area or San Antonio TX area, please help a Veteran"
> & ask if anyone in the area can pick up the bike from me, pack it up & ship it out to you. You would have to arrange payment/trade for their services.
> I really hope you end up with this bike, it needs you!



Yeah. Gladly!


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hey I haven't been kicked off of any forums. None. Zero. 0


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 20, 2021)

Was trying to get him to pack it in a box so I could call bike flights to pick it up and ship it. Chris says "I don't know how to call bike flights" "I don't have a box" 
He has been doing this how long? Doesn't know how to call bike flights? Every solution I have offered he has shot down. He is an Idiot! Go to hell Chris! Send me my money back! Today!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 20, 2021)

mikey67 said:


> Guys, I contacted him for nearly two months to ask if he could get my bike shipped soon. I would remind him it's been way too long and I've been patient long enough. It wasn't until recently when I was telling him, not asking him to ship it or give me a refund did the shipping issue come up. When you buy or sell a bike the shipping gets talked about before any money changes hands. Right? Who waits until almost two months after getting paid to say that I didn't pay for shipping? He agreed to give me a refund a couple of weeks ago and never sent it. He has told me multiple times he would ship the bike tomorrow and never did. He said nothing about shipping then. I too have screenshots of all the communications between he and I. Last night he told me he just wants this to be over and I thought that sounded encouraging. Today he tells me F##k you, I don't have a box, I'm going to put it in storage and put the unit in my name. He is a lunatic! I offered to accept a 50% refund! Why? Because I want this over! I don't even want the bike anymore.




I'm no Judge Wapner but this does sound like a scam. Maybe he was hoping you would just give up like the rest that he has maybe burned. Sending money thru Walmart for crysake!!! What the hell is that? That would be my first big red flag. How will he return your funds, or is he even capable of doing that?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 20, 2021)

I am going through all of Eastern Wisconsin frequently.  If I can help let me know. There must be a solution.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2021)

I'd be interested to see the original ad for this. I agree paying though Walmart seems a little shady. Was shipping mentioned in the ad? If not then there should be no expectation it would be shipped. If I'm doing a local sale that means I'm not disassembling, boxing, or calling anyone--that is totally on you to have someone come to my house and pick it up and get it to you. I'm not placing blame on either side but obviously there was a misunderstanding here. V/r Shawn


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 21, 2021)

That is an expensive learing experience!

I learned long ago, never buy anything online without using PayPal, and by having the seller send you an invoice for the item. This is the ONLY way you are covered if the deal goes bad.

If the seller I contact will not send an invoice, then I do not buy it.................PERIOD!

I recently tried to buy something on here, and the buyer refused to send me an invoice, so I passed on the deal. He said he didn't know how to send an invoice with PayPal. So I sent him a video link with the simple instructions on how it is done, and he reply was:


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 21, 2021)

I don't believe I've ever invoiced anyone and never will. Just another hassle I don't have to deal with. I thought if you buy as goods and services you are protected with, or without, an invoice?  V/r Shawn


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 21, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I don't believe I've ever invoiced anyone and never will. Just another hassle I don't have to deal with. I thought if you buy as goods and services you are protected with, or without, an invoice?  V/r Shawn




And that is your choice! I prefer the invoicing, and will not buy anything without it. And that is my choice!

IMO, invoicing is not a hastle at all, I do it all the time. And if you are to lazy to creat an invoice, then you are really not the type of person I like to do business with. My choice once again!

BTW, the seller I referenced above wanted to charge me an extra $1.00 for using Goods & Services on a $10 item. So that was another deciding factor also!


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 21, 2021)

I've bought bikes and parts, using cash, sending it Priority US Mail.
I don't remember using invoices.
That's funny!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 21, 2021)

charnleybob said:


> *I've bought bikes and parts, using cash, sending it Priority US Mail.*
> I don't remember using invoices.
> That's funny!




IMO, that is about the stupidest thing you can do!!!!!


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 21, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> IMO, that is about the stupidest thing you can do!!!!!




Different time, different people.
You knew who you were dealing with, not somebody hiding behind a nickname.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 21, 2021)

I brought 13 bikes to a big auto swapmeet, 2 kids in their 20s came up Thur. and wanted to rent 2 bikes to ride around all weekend, I said if I rent them I won't have a chance to sell them. They said OK what are your two cheapest bikes, I said the 70s Reliegh girls and a 90s girls Westport at $75 each (both real nice bikes) but not my cup of tea. They beat me down to $35 each, I aired up 1 tire and off they went. I watched them ride all over that swapmeet for two days. Sat. eve. I'm loading to leave and here they  come, they ride up and say they want their money back, they don't like em, their parents won't let  them keep em, they have no way to get them home, etc. I said if I had rented them the bikes they wouldn't have gotten their money back anyways. They got Sh#@ty with me and I felt like I was getting played, I said you bought em, you own em, ride em home. Even face to face deals can go bad. I still only like face to face deals. Just be a good judge of who your dealing with.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm not going to comment on this particular transaction, but I will say that you could classify payments into the categories of "mainstream", "grey", and "red flag".

The Wal-Mart to Wal-Mart thing was a red flag. The online sales industry has developed enough that there are a few choices of methods for paying online. You can still get scammed. Paypal, Square, Venmo, etc. offer a couple different choices to buyers and sellers. None are a guaranty against a scam, but when someone is insisting on an irregular payment method, it should put the brakes on the transaction. If you offer a mainstream payment method to an unfamiliar person and they balk, then do some more research on the person's posting history and whether they are established in the hobby. Even if it's not a scam, you may be dealing witha  problematic seller.

Then there are "grey" area type payments. There certainly are legitimate sellers who ask for a USPS Money Order, or similar still, but doing a little research should turn them up as long-time sellers. Only send a USPS Money Order or personal check to someone you're familiar with as being well-established in the hobby. Some of the old school sellers still gravitate to these types of payments, but it's important to know who you're dealing with in those cases. Don't send these types of payments to an unfamiliar person. Try also to avoid sellers who insist on "grey" payments because they, "don't want a 1099" or "it's none of the government's business". You pay your taxes, they should pay theirs.

But a real red flag is if someone is asking for an instant wire transfer, bank-to-bank, store-to-store, etc. pull the brake lever and get some context on the person because those are the most suspect forms requested. These payments are a problem because the person can simply empty the money and walk away. If the person is insisting on these methods and you're unfamiliar with that person, it may be best to take a pass.


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 21, 2021)

He had this bike listed for $225. He told me $300 with shipping. He is posting last night on here with someone else's account? Is anything legit with this guy. He took my money. That is theft!


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 21, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> I am going through all of Eastern Wisconsin frequently.  If I can help let me know. There must be a solution.



Sure. Stop by there and see what mister personality says. If you get the bike you can have it.


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 21, 2021)

Just to put it out there if you go to the post office and tell them you need a postal money order it only cost a dollar or two then on the money order you can fill out the persons name and address that you are sending the money to they have to have an ID with that name and address to be able to cash the money order at the post office


----------



## 1motime (Jul 21, 2021)

6000 bikes sold and a box is an issue?  Money should be returned and bike gets back on market again.  Simple and done.  My opinion


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 21, 2021)

Yeah... If you both hate each other... Send the money back and be done with it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 21, 2021)

So $75 was added for shipping the bike for a total of $300. The seller has totally flaked out on this deal.


Quote:
_*Chris Marceau here unfortunately you are a liar you have threaten me you have said your wife is a district attorney who in their right mind would sell you that bicycle and ship it for 300 I could screenshot all the swearwords 3 o’clock in the morning 4 o’clock in the morning you need to go lay down by your dish I have the bicycle at sitting in my garage I simply told you pay the shipping you have done nothing but became a complete blank it E blank blank I have an excellent reputation

The guy is a complete liar shut yourself down two sides to every story who in their right mind would sell him that beautiful bike and ship it for $300 are you serious I have 6000 bikes I’ve sold he’s the first silly head I’ve ever run across, And he’s kicked off of several sites I’ve noticed*_

*Because he’s been playing me back-and-forth for over a month I could’ve sold the bike six times He’s trying to get free shipping. And he said he has somebody coming to pick it up*


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 22, 2021)

Thank you to whoever posted this, the original ad for the bike. He acts as though it's mint, one of kind bike. It doesn't even have Schwinn wheels! Anyway guys, if I had charged admission to this "s##t show" I would have my money back and then some. I'm really sorry this went down the way that it did and you all had to put up with it. I made a bad decision in sending him the money, I should have know better. I learned a little something about red flags from you guys and the same mistake will not be made again. A side note, my mom and dad came to California from Iowa and I will going to visit aunts and uncles and moms grave in October. Maybe my wife and I will go see some of the Wisconsin area, we've never been! Lol...


----------



## Mr.Haney (Jul 24, 2021)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> First a salute from an fellow ARMY soldier and a caber to another! And thanks for your service! It's sad to read about how some people wants to take advantage of others! Sometimes,when I found this kind of notices, I got angry too! Some of them are thinking they're so far, that no one can find them!
> They're wrong,we have family and friends,and maybe we could pay a visit w my M-16😎👹😄😜



What a fudgeing idiot what a stupid response the guy is a complete scammer he’s not been in the service he will not finish paying me the money he owes me and you’re making a threat and you have no idea who I am.


----------



## Mr.Haney (Jul 24, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I'm no Judge Wapner but this does sound like a scam. Maybe he was hoping you would just give up like the rest that he has maybe burned. Sending money thru Walmart for crysake!!! What the hell is that? That would be my first big red flag. How will he return your funds, or is he even capable of doing that?



No you’re wrong I would hang out and do it for a very long time the guy drinks a lot I’ve been saving every threat every screenshot everything again I’ve sold over 6000 bikes and I’ve never had a problem with anybody except for this idiot I’m not going to refund his money I still have the bicycle he’s an silly head


----------



## Mr.Haney (Jul 24, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> I am going through all of Eastern Wisconsin frequently.  If I can help let me know. There must be a solution.



The bike is in Central Wisconsin you can help him with his free shipping if you would like you can find me on Facebook Christoper Marceau


----------



## Mr.Haney (Jul 24, 2021)

1motime said:


> 6000 bikes sold and a box is an issue?  Money should be returned and bike gets back on market again.  Simple and done.  My opinion



I would’ve done it along time ago but he’s been such an silly head that that’s not the solution he evidently found the same bike cheaper or the parts that he needed and then watch his money back it’s that simple


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2021)

Mr.Haney said:


> No you’re wrong I would hang out and do it for a very long time the guy drinks a lot I’ve been saving every threat every screenshot everything again I’ve sold over 6000 bikes and I’ve never had a problem with anybody except for this idiot I’m not going to refund his money I still have the bicycle he’s an silly head




So the sales price on the bike was $225 and the money the buyer sent was $300 and that included 75 bucks for shipping, RIGHT? 

It's a good thing you're not dealing with me. I'm crazy and would enjoy driving across the country to collect 50 bucks someone screwed me out of.


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 25, 2021)

WTF is he talking about?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2021)

Keeping the bike _and_ not refunding the money--isn't that stealing?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 25, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> It's a good thing you're not dealing with me. I'm crazy and would enjoy driving across the country to collect 50 bucks someone screwed me out of.




Thanks for the "WARNING" and for the confirmation of what I have suspected for some time now!


----------



## Robert Troub (Jul 25, 2021)

mikey67 said:


> Was trying to get him to pack it in a box so I could call bike flights to pick it up and ship it. Chris says "I don't know how to call bike flights" "I don't have a box"
> He has been doing this how long? Doesn't know how to call bike flights? Every solution I have offered he has shot down. He is an Idiot! Go to hell Chris! Send me my money back! Today!



First of all, you don't "call bike flights"... nobody"calls bike flights"....you log onto their site, fill out the info..pay..and you print out a label.....


----------



## 1motime (Jul 25, 2021)

Mr.Haney said:


> I would’ve done it along time ago but he’s been such an silly head that that’s not the solution he evidently found the same bike cheaper or the parts that he needed and then watch his money back it’s that simple



So you are teaching him a lesson?  Keeping the money  and the bike?  One of those still belongs to the buyer. Some kids go to school and then eat the teacher.


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 25, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Keeping the bike _and_ not refunding the money--isn't that stealing?



Where I come from that is theft!


----------



## mre straightbar (Jul 25, 2021)

Silly head?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2021)

mre straightbar said:


> Silly head?



The Cabe has settings in place to automatically edit curse words.


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 25, 2021)

> I would’ve done it along time ago but he’s been such an silly head that that’s not the solution he evidently found the same bike cheaper or the parts that he needed and then watch his money back it’s that simple



It doesn't matter if he found the same bike cheaper or parts or whatever.  You, sir, still have his money and the bike and that is dishonest.  How does giving him a refund hurt you?  Karma will get you.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 26, 2021)

Mr.Haney said:


> The guy is a complete liar shut yourself down two sides to every story *who in their right mind would sell him that beautiful bike and ship it for $300* are you serious I have 6000 bikes I’ve sold he’s the first silly head I’ve ever run across, And he’s kicked off of several sites I’ve noticed






GTs58 said:


> So $75 was added for shipping the bike for a total of $300. The seller has totally flaked out on this deal.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...









You admitted he paid you $300 on at least two of your comments.
Based on the ad showing the bike for $225, it would appear that you did in fact sell it to him for $225, and presumably the extra $75 is for shipping.
Yet you claim nobody in their right mind would sell & ship it for $300.
Care to explain @Mr.Haney ???


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 26, 2021)

Think it's pretty clear who is in the wrong here. In fact... none of Mr. Haney's arguments really make sense. Professing you're in the right because "no one in there right mind would sell and ship it for $300" when that is exactly what the facts show. Case closed. THIEF


----------



## higgens (Jul 26, 2021)

He needs to be banned from here he has been proven a liar when his add was posted here and I can’t believe he got more then 80 bucks for it the 225 is top dollar


----------



## 1motime (Jul 26, 2021)

higgens said:


> He needs to be banned from here he has been proven a liar when his add was posted here and I can’t believe he got more then 80 bucks for it the 225 is top dollar



I don't think the bike was advertised here.  It was on Facebook Market place in Wisconsin.  Looks like he joined here just to defend himself. 
That bike brought top dollar.  For a guy that says he has sold 6000 bikes he does not have a big online presence.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 26, 2021)

1motime said:


> I don't think the bike was advertised here.  It was on Facebook Market place in Wisconsin.  Looks like he joined here just to defend himself.
> That bike brought top dollar.  For a guy that says he has sold 6000 bikes he does not have a big online presence.



I think he accidentally added 3 extra zero's and meant has sold"6" bikes, so that does make him an expert.... LoL


----------



## kccomet (Jul 26, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> So the sales price on the bike was $225 and the money the buyer sent was $300 and that included 75 bucks for shipping, RIGHT?
> 
> It's a good thing you're not dealing with me. I'm crazy and would enjoy driving across the country to collect 50 bucks someone screwed me out of.



violence is never the answer.... although it's always made me feel better.


----------



## Robert Troub (Jul 26, 2021)

1motime said:


> I don't think the bike was advertised here.  It was on Facebook Market place in Wisconsin.  Looks like he joined here just to defend himself.
> That bike brought top dollar.  For a guy that says he has sold 6000 bikes he does not have a big online presence.



Or any common sense, compassion, the ability to spell.....


----------



## Sven (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## skiptooth (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks so much for your service !! lets hope carma will come back and get this person ...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2021)

kccomet said:


> violence is never the answer.... although it's always made me feel better.




Who said anything about violence?  😉


----------



## skiptooth (Jul 26, 2021)

I hope all works out Mike !!  😉


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 27, 2021)

Over 6000 bikes but not one box!


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 27, 2021)

If you sold one bike everyday it would take about 16 years to sell 6000 bikes. Anyone who has been in the same business for 16 years must have learned something about the business. Straight up theft from your prospective customers is not good business. I feel strongly enough that your apparent business is about to start to decline, I predict you will lose more than, say, $300 probably before Christmas. It's called shooting yourself in the foot. Also known as Karma!


----------



## dirtman (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm no judge here but I think I have to side with mikey67 on this one.

As someone who's been around bikes for most of my life, and have been doing a bit of buying and selling over the years I can add that years ago, I started selling a few bikes and parts on fleabay, as the climate there changed over the years it only took me a few cases of buyers filing for refunds and returning boxes of rocks so PP issued their refund. It made me very leery of dealing with PP with person to person sales to someone I don't know.

I also used to ship bikes all over the country but I lost my local source of big bike boxes and the next nearest shop wanted $40 for a bike box, an they rarely have one big enough for a larger frame bike. 
Mostly due to the cost of shipping I stopped bothering listing on eBay and now I just sell local, if someone wants a bike, they have to come get it or find a way to get it shipped.  Most won't pay for shipping anyhow these days, they all want 'free shipping'. I can't sell a bike for $200 and pay $100 to ship it plus buy a box for it and haul it to the shipper.

I deal with estate sales and from time to time have items that need to go long distance that could be cost prohibitive through normal means. Be it a car or truck, or large piece of furniture, or a small box, I've always been able to find either a long haul trucker who's heading that way, or who is willing to take it partway or to help find its way to where it needs to go. 
Grayhound bus service also will take on boxed freight so long as there's a depo nearby. In my case, the nearest depo is 39 miles away. 
Many moving companies will also take on smaller items at their convenience too. I've shipped a few trikes and recumbent tadpoles that way. I'm also told that Fastenal also takes freight for delivery at their stores.

When I read the replies by mr haney here they come across as defensive and juvenile as if we're reading something a kid wrote. 
I wouldn't expect that sort of talk out of an adult individual.  
Something tells me there's more to his story than we're hearing as well but if Mikey67 paid $300, then he should full well be expecting to see a bicycle arrive at his door step. 
The fact that the bike was listed on some private group vs. on Facebook marketplace also seems strange to me, how did you ever find the ad?


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 28, 2021)

Lucky to have one that close.... LoL


----------



## mikey67 (Jul 28, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> I am going through all of Eastern Wisconsin frequently.  If I can help let me know. There must be a solution.



If you would like to try, I sure want this to be over. Do you need his contact info?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2021)

mikey67 said:


> If you would like to try, I sure want this to be over. Do you need his contact info?




I had all the contact info required including his business address and business information posted here, but it was DELETED! Public information that anyone can obtain, but it was deleted. Even his estimated yearly business income with one employee.  😜  It was post #80. If anyone wants that info let me know.


----------



## Mr.Haney (Aug 2, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Thanks for the "WARNING" and for the confirmation of what I have suspected for some time now!



For everyone’s information his bicycle was finally shipped today from a shop and they were having a hard time with him as well he’s a fudgeing scammer piece of poop I found out he bought another bicycle and he was just trying to get his fudgeing money back fudge him


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2021)

Tracking number please, we all need to keep a eye on this🧐


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 2, 2021)

Mr.Haney said:


> For everyone’s information his bicycle was finally shipped today from a shop and they were having a hard time with him as well he’s a fudgeing scammer piece of poop I found out he bought another bicycle and he was just trying to get his fudgeing money back fudge him




So how long have you been putting off shipping the bike and holding it for ransom trying to squeeze god knows what out of the buyer that already paid you for the bike and payed you to have it shipped? You have absolutely no idea how ridiculous you appear.


----------



## mikey67 (Aug 2, 2021)

What problem were they having with me? I was working and I can buy as many bikes as I want! Right? Or is there some Schwinn limit I don't know about? I have eight now, I guess. Don't be a poor sport Chris, business is business and we are done. Thank you very much.


----------



## mikey67 (Aug 2, 2021)

mrg said:


> Tracking number please, we all need to keep a eye on this🧐



Lol, Mark! It's more tires I'm gonna need.


----------



## mikey67 (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks everyone, especially Kevin Brick! This thread is history!


----------



## mrg (Aug 2, 2021)

Don't count your bikes till the box is on your porch, unpacked & pictured here!, then you can shut this thread down!


----------



## Superman1984 (Aug 2, 2021)

I doubt he shipped the bike🤔
Did y'all know I'm a multimillionaire and I can afford anything I want?






Keep going down the rabbit hole.....




No?
Me Either.


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 3, 2021)

Lol... He's the scammer. Paid you an agreed upon price and you held the bike ransom. This dude not banned from here yet?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2021)

You know that old saying? “I wish this bike could talk, I’d love to know it’s story.”

Print this thread out, and stick it in the seat tube.


----------



## mikey67 (Aug 3, 2021)

What will we talk about after this?


----------



## 1motime (Aug 3, 2021)

mikey67 said:


> What will we talk about after this?



Looking for a rear fender?


----------



## tacochris (Aug 3, 2021)

Pardon my ill-placed humor:

This is the most fuss Ive ever seen over a 24' bike.  
Lol  Im glad its finally settled for the most part but cheese and crackers that was a rabbit hole of a read!  Lol

"silly head"  Lol


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 3, 2021)

If it was really shipped, I can only imagine the packing job!!!


----------



## 1motime (Aug 3, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> If it was really shipped, I can only imagine the packing job!!!



HA  That is what I was thinking.  A couple of sheets of ripped tissue paper or wrapped like a new born baby?  The whole world is watching


----------



## mikey67 (Aug 3, 2021)

How about those Dodgers!


----------

